# A Cook Abroad



## markuk (Feb 24, 2015)

Anyone seen John Torode in Agentina on the BBC recently ? - some amazing outdoor cooking - not strictly Smoking but pretty neat !


----------



## some bloke (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes, it really made me want to go to Argentina.


----------



## jockaneezer (Feb 25, 2015)

Can't watch Master Chef as I think the bloke is a tosser and the Argentina programme didn't change my mind about him but the meat was fantastic. We had a French guy at work who'd married an Argentinian lass and he showed me some pics from a visit there, it was like someone had set fire to an abbatoir !

Wondered why we don't see half of those cuts of meat here but they explained it all goes to make mince, what a waste.

Watched the Egypt one with Dave Myres and that inspired me to make a lamb and harrissa tagine in the slow cooker, brilliant, will have to try some of those flatbreads in the pizza oven.

Maori lass in France last night was ok, more dairy than meat though, but you can't have a cheeseburger without cheese I suppose


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello Folks!

some bloke:  Glad your are posting again!  Hope to hear more from you!

Graeme:  Where ya been?  Glad you are back posting.  Missed ya.

I missed that program ( darn it ) but I have seen the way they cook in Argentina on a cooking show.  Spread a whole chunk of beef on a few sticks and cook by indirect heat.  What could be better??  Glad to hear from you both!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes watched Jonh Torode in Argentina. Thought it was pretty good, switched off the France one, to many pictures of cows in grassy fields, as John Torode showed, cows should be near the fire!

Right who's going to do the Half Cowon a cross at the sSmokers Weekend?

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 26, 2015)

Hello.  I doubt they would appreciate the bonfire needed to cook the cow.  Would be fun to give 'er a try though.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## some bloke (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi Danny, I have been laying low - was back in NZ over xmas, and have been wanting to get smoking again but DIY is cutting down on opportunities. Got some ribs in the freezer waiting for the day...


----------



## mike w (Feb 26, 2015)

When I lived in Ecuador, I would always get our beef from an Argentinean butcher that set up shop in Quito and imported his beef. It was really top notch meat!!


----------

